# Tivo Edge and power strips / UPS?



## pixelpusher220 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just got an Edge within the last month. Today woke up to all front lights blinking.

Tivo Support was able to show me that plugging into a UPS will cause this to happen. They said the Edge should always be plugged directly into the wall! They said even power strips aren't recommended.
(this is the UPS I have https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FWAZEIU)

Um...and you're covering all electrical damage right????

Anyone else experienced this? Seems crazy that it's so sensitive that a UPS would cause boot issues.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

What Tivo told you sounds completely bogus to me, as an electrical engineer.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Had Tivos on UPS for years. At the core, the Tivo is a computer.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Plugged directly into the wall is a requirement for them to troubleshoot and that occasionally gets misunderstood to "don't use a UPS or powerstrip"
This has been SOP for ages and IMNSHO a perfectly acceptable request for troubleshooting, my only complaint is the current misinterpretation on their part in how they read the script.

The number of times green or switched powerstrips and/or a flaky UPS have caused folks here to waste time troubleshooting is not insignificant.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

From now on I'd never tell Tivo customer service that your Tivo is connected to a UPS or power strip. For decades now these type of devices have saved computers and other electronics from damage, the idea that they cause issues is just insane.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

I've had Tivo's plugged into UPS's for 10+ years without a problem. But, I would never tell Tivo support that.


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

Resist said:


> From now on I'd never tell Tivo customer service that your Tivo is connected to a UPS or power strip. For decades now these type of devices have saved computers and other electronics from damage, the idea that they cause issues is just insane.


Tivo CSRs also want your Tivo HDMI plugged directly into the TV and not your AVR. I don't tell them that either.


----------

